# Can they force you to VBAC?



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I had a sympathetic consultant last pregnancy who almost suggested I have a planned section due to my 11 year history of IF, a 2nd trimester loss and being over 40 at delivery. I was very anxious about having a live baby above all else.

I told him my worst fear was to fall at the last hurdle after investing a quarter of my life to the emotional strain of IF. I definitely did not want an emergency section at 3 am with a baby in distress and would prefer to have it done in a controlled way in daylight hours.

I am pregnant again and asked for the same consultant, but found out the other day that I am under someone else. Today I have received a letter about a VBAC information group and a VBAC 1:1 appointment.

I am scared that they are going to put pressure on me. At 42.5 years old this is realistically the last time I can have a baby. I am already as high risk as I was last time and now the added risk of already having one section.

I know the NICE guidelines say that we can request a c-section and if they don't offer it I can be referred on. 

If they start getting pushy can I just insist I am referred back to my original consultant who told me last time that if I had another baby in the future I would be at least 2-3 years older and therefore he would be recommending a section even more.

I have looked after 2 ladies in ICU that had ruptured uterus and still birth after VBAC.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Mistletoe/Holly

I think it would be very unusual for they to happen. They may try and guide you towards a vbac/suggest it etc as some consultants more pro vbac than others. 

However you can request another cs and would find it very strange for that to be refused. You are in the Healy service yourself and will be well informed of the pros and cons if each option. 

Yes you could  request to be transferred to your old consultant if necessary. 

How many weeks are you now?? 
Kaz xxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

15 tomorrow.
Even though I have a 2 year old now, this is still a worrying time for me as it is about when my first baby died in utero.

Just need to hear the heart beat at my 16 week appointment.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I thought I would update - the consultant I saw was even nicer and even more sympathetic than the first and he gently asked me the reason for section the first time and asked me if I wanted to attempt VBAC. I told him all the reasons I stated above and he said
''given all that, I am perfectly happy to plan a section for you at 38-39 weeks'' It is written in my notes and he is also planning to monitor me himself and wants to see me in his clinic a week after serial growth scans at 28, 32 and 36 weeks.
He said I had a very nice sized baby last time (3.5Kg) but as I am 42 he will keep a close eye on the growth. He also had to take a double look at my notes when I said I was 42 - I think he was flattering me as he said he would not have guessed - a really charming consultant and I am very happy.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Excellent Holly glad to hear it. 

You'll be fine now! 

Kaz xxxx


----------

